# IBS IN PERGNANCY



## gth5612 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi there everyone,I'm new to the bard and wondered if anyone could help?.I'm just over 10 weeks pregnantand suffer from IBS.I often get bloated and constipation. will this harm my baby? my stomache has just ballooned with all this excess gass!!Thanks for your help.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi welcome to the board. I'm also pregnant (about 16 weeks I think). I used to have alternating C/D with gas..but since I've been pregnant I've been alternating normal/C. The C and gas is terrible and makes me look bigger than I am. I've heard C is quite common in pregnancy and I've read it won't harm the baby. My doc told me to drink a lot of water..it doesn't really help.I have done hypnotherapy for IBS and it worked quite well until I got pregnant. Well at least we can sympathize with each other.Have you tried making ginger root tea for the gas? that helps me sometimes.


----------



## gth5612 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi there, thanks for the reply!.it's good to know that I'm not alone!!.Congrats on your pregnancy,I hope it goes well for you







I've not tried ginger tea, but i've been eating ginger biscuits for my morning sickness and they seem to help for that!!Thanks.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Hello!







I'm currently 25 weeks pregnant, and my IBS symptoms have eased off heaps *touches wood* jane93 posted exactly what I would have said, so good luck!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Yesterday my doctor told me it may be the iron in the prenatal supplements taht give me C. So that way it isn't really IBS. The tapes are helping me again though.I hope the sickness has eased off Mishy?


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

hey jane!I think I've finally got it under control! I'm still throwing up every morning and probably will do so until baby arrives, but it beats how I was before!







Hope your pregnancy is progressing well!


----------



## Naturejan (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello, fellow IBS sufferers. I am 33 weeks pregnant and I have to say it unfortunetely gets worse as the baby gets bigger! The doc says its the ligaments attatched to my uterus that are being stretched and causing the pain..... but I know what painful gas from IBS feels like by now and I'm pretty sure it's that. Then, when the baby moves and kicks my bloated intestines...Whew! There's not much I can do but concentrate on getting through the pain via deep breathing excercises. Well, the only consolation I have to offer is that we all may be more prepared for the pains of labor than the average woman!! Congrats to all of you and good luck. It'll be worth it all once you hold that precious baby in your arms.P.S. You might want to ask your doctor about taking all natural digestive enzymes and maybe some Acidophilis tablets. Also, Tums are o.k. to take for heartburn and bloating, Mylanta for gas and Metamucil or Fiber-all for constipation.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I have been on remeron for about 1.5 years now and I am 35 weeks pregnant. I have had maybe one bout with IBS while pregnant. So far so good - good luck!


----------

